# crazy sanderianum display...



## likespaphs (Dec 13, 2009)

saw this on another forum but it's still wicked cool....


----------



## GuRu (Dec 13, 2009)

Just one word - *stunning* :drool: :drool: :drool:

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW that's gorgeous !!! I wish my backyard would look like that.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like they need to move some plants! They need sells reps bad!


----------



## etex (Dec 13, 2009)

What a super display! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with all the above posts ,especially Rick's !


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2009)

That is wicked cool:clap::clap:


----------



## Pete (Dec 13, 2009)

thats awesome i wonder what show its from


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 13, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool: BIS in my book! :drool::drool:


----------



## Wendy (Dec 13, 2009)

Talk about awesome! That is a beautiful display of sanderianum!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome display of sanderianum :clap:
but awesome display of paphs! look at the background too


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh my!!! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy hanging petals Batman!


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2009)

Wish mine had that look.


----------



## raymond (Dec 14, 2009)

wow


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 14, 2009)

this year's Taiwan orchid show.
link to the website. i dunno if the vendor is a member here or not. i may be confusing the vendor with chinese green or something....
http://asiaticgreen.com/MyPhotoAlbum_TIOS2009.htm


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mind snatching one of them and run for the door. lol


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

wonderlen3000 said:


> I wouldn't mind snatching one of them and run for the door. lol



:rollhappy:
5-Finger discount!

I'm not really a huge sander fan but asiatic-green has some awesome jewel orchids and habenerias![sic?] I have to check out what else is posted of the show. Thanx for the link.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice display..  Asiatic green is a nursery based in singapore. Has a lot of orchids, nepenthes, aroids etc..


----------



## Roth (Dec 18, 2009)

For the history, those plants have been collected 'not very long' before the display, by a very careful collector.

If the plants are removed carefully, they look like long-time cultivated - and I know the history of that display.

look at that, and imagine a collector picking up the plants tenderly:







There is a special treatment specific to the jungle sanderianum. Medical camphor alcohol at 10mL/L as a drench. It restarts roots within about 2 weeks and the plants stay plump and fresh throughout the complete restart process. Courtesy of Henry Azadehdel back long time ago. For some reason it does not work on young plants, neither on other species... 

It has a kind of instinctive basis, the old dying leaves of jungle sanderianum smells a bit like camphor actually, so maybe that's the origin. But I know that it works all the time.

The highest number of plants in bloom I have seen at the same time was over 200 in 2001 in Miri, at that collector place. Amazing display. Another time was at Au Yong place, but only 100 plants from the same colony, and that time, cultivated for a year or two. He had a secret place to store the sanderianum, the first nursery was the public one, then at the back of that one, cross the road, and go up the hill by about 200m. already sanderianum there, then cross again the pond, the next road, third nursery with some hundreds plants in 2004.

It is funny to note that all the sands of a single colony bloom at the exact, very, same time in the wild, plus or minus 2-3 days, completely synchronized. They stay the same after collection. This winter I am going to bloom quite a few...

Another not so funny thing with sanderianum and rothschildianum, they love to make roots just before they bloom. If you miss those roots, or repot AFTER they bloom, they have a harder time to establish... The best time to repot them is when you can feel the flower stem coming, not later. And never break the roots.

Most growers in Taiwan cannot grow properly jungle sanderianum past 2-3 years... Apparently the seedlings are easier to grow, at least the Bruno Manser x Penanko, I have seen a couple of pictures - including Leo one and another one on theorchidsource right now, and the leaves are definitely different from the jungle plant.


----------



## Doug (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anyone grown and bloomed on of these indoors, on a windowsill in a temperate country?


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone else have Bruno Manser x Penanko?


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Does anyone else have Bruno Manser x Penanko?



i think i do but i'll have to check....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> For the history, those plants have been collected 'not very long' before the display, by a very careful collector.
> 
> If the plants are removed carefully, they look like long-time cultivated - and I know the history of that display.



This is like having a fly on the wall. :rollhappy: 
Orchid pillagers, thieves, and pirates BEWARE!! :fight:


----------



## Wendy (Dec 18, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Does anyone else have Bruno Manser x Penanko?



I do too but it's a couple years from blooming size.


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2009)

Wendy said:


> I do too but it's a couple years from blooming size.



Hi. I was asked a very specific question- Did your leaves elongate?


----------



## Roth (Dec 18, 2009)

Doug said:


> Has anyone grown and bloomed on of these indoors, on a windowsill in a temperate country?



Yes, I grew and bloomed a couple dozens like that, with 2 TLD 36W-33 fluorescent tubes...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 18, 2009)

Kinda figured that collecting was involved with these. Ah well, all in a day's work.


----------



## Roth (Dec 18, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Kinda figured that collecting was involved with these. Ah well, all in a day's work.



Less than that, a day makes usually 100-200 plants. Most collectors are lazy, they don't want to spend the night in the jungle, unlike the legend says.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 18, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Hi. I was asked a very specific question- Did your leaves elongate?



It has nice chunky leaves but they are not really short. I can post a photo if you like.


----------



## Roth (Dec 18, 2009)

To my mind Leo is the only honest one regarding the sanderianum seedlings, and their lack of parentage. Most other sellers put some names, Bruno Manser x Penanko seems to be the most common name, but it is obvious, as Leo said it in his website before, that there are several different seed capsules and parents for all of those seedlings, and they are unknown. 

Looking at the plants of BM x Penanko around, it is obvious that there are both the short leafed and the wide leafed types of plants mixed, those cannot come from a single capsule or single cross...


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2009)

Bought mine Feb. 07. Leaves are short. Vendor asked me about it. I'll photo over weekend. Lots of leaves, but short. How would vendor know? It was only question.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 19, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Does anyone else have Bruno Manser x Penanko?


I got a compot 2years ago for my birthday from OrchidsTN. I've done some trading with members here. I'd have to say the plant habit looks pretty consistent on mine, there are some that are more vigorous. They don't have looong leaves but not short & chunky, they're in between.
Doug - Chuck Acker claims to have a line that grows very well & blooms in the midwest.


----------



## ejchow84 (Dec 20, 2009)

That is definitely deserving of a "wicked cool" remark! If only we could develop some way to transfer some of these plants back to Borneo =/ We've gotten to the point of producing so many plants with fine flowers. Prices have dropped significantly....


----------

